# Isopod Fish Food



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

Most recommendations for isopod foods include "high quality" fish food. The implication being that there are fish foods to avoid. Can someone give some general guidlines or examples of what qualifies as high quality to help those who've never kept fish? For such a simple question, I haven't seen a good answer anywhere.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Guppy food...crap. Goldfish food...crap. Cheapest flakes on the shelf...crap.

Omega One is my idea of top quality. Ocean Nutrition used to be king of the flake foods, but changed formulas a number of years back. Ocean Nutrition is NOT my choice anymore. Omega One is my choice.

Basically, read the ingredients. If the first 4 or 5 ingredients include 3 or 4 good proteins, you probably have a quality food in your hand. If the first 4 or 5 ingredients look more like fillers, you might as well be feeding bread crumbs.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

Had isopods for many, many years a mix of any fish food and brewers yeast works just fine. Have not noticed increased production or activity with the introduction of higher quality fish food. On occasion I do add plant clippings and when they rot it does not last long at all. The isopods I work with are Costa Rican purples and temperate springtails. Got rid of the other springtails and isopods since these two species produce tons and keep the tanks clear of any molds or waste.


----------

